# Will aquarium salt kill a moss ball?



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks like Jalen my be getting some slight fin rot where he chewed his tail (again...), and I'm trying to head it off by doing frequent water changes and adding aquarium salt. But will AQ salt kill my moss ball?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

It probably will, yes.

Its better to not treat your fish for a disease in the main tank. Use a tupperware cup or the cup he came in to treat your fish, while allowing it to bob in the main tank to maintain temperature.


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Alright, just making sure. Thanks!


----------

